# front differential mod



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of running grease in the front differential instead of gear oil? Someone told me they had heard of someone putting a clear vent tube on with a twist cap and putting a grease fitting on, you twist the cap open, hook up a grease gun and pump till it is full. 
Sounds like it could work and if you ran marine grade grease in it you wouldnt have to worry about the water getting in. I am looking for a way to do something with my front end because I am tired of ALWAYS having to drain and refill it. Cant find any aftermarket solutions... 
Thanks.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't imagine your diff lock would work right and I would think it would be way to thick.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Grease would heat up and thicken seperating from the gears not giving proper lubrication to everything. End result would be a siezed diff. Learned this running lawnmowers in bogs and races as they come factory with grease whig couldn't handle the higher speeds. The oil is far better than a grease would be. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

If you are talking About Lowerend/Outboard Drive Grease, it Will Work. It is Nothing more then Marine Gear lube, AKA Grease. But if it Gets Water in it ytou will have the Same Problem. OIL AND WATER DON'T MIX


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Front diff lock discs won't work right trust me

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

You are Right, the Clutches Will Slip, Forgot about them being in there


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats why I figured I would ask here, knew I would get the right answer!! Thanks!!


----------



## felix945 (Aug 1, 2011)

somebody from a john deere servicecenter told me that i could use that for the rear dif.

In my eyes theres the danger that all the Grease is in the corners of the case and grease at the gears.
second thing is that if water gets in there and somehow mixes with that grease you cant get that fully out, it would stick in there like cat **** ;-)

better use the reconmended oil and instead of that orginal drain plugs this usefull device:
http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/olablassventil-mit-4-liter-castrol-power-1-m14x1-5.html

Simply remove tha cap and stick the hose in there and it drains all oil, i use that for my motor.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i know a few that tried this on the honda rear end , did not turn out very well


----------

